# Skulls



## whtelk (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually have a guy that buys the uncleaned skulls for $5 a piece for nutria and he even pays shipping! Wish I would of knowen last year because I shot 138 in 45 days...too bad they were 100% head shots! LOL... I need to ask what he will pay for coyote skulls....could be a way I could pay for my gas? Is this legal? I know nutria are not a problem but what about coyote? I bet I can't sell Bobcat because they are an actual "Fur bearer" and have a season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd contact your states DOW or whatever they call it there. and ask about the legality of shipping and or selling skulls. There may be additional hoops to jump through if you are shipping across state lines


----------

